# Vernon's Pools/ Paradox Night Club - Liverpool - May 2011.



## wherever i may roam (Jun 3, 2011)

The first photograph is of women working at Vernon’s Pools in 1936. Football pools has started in 1923 when John Moores and two friends handed out 4000 coupons outside Old Trafford. Initially, the business was slow and John Moores bought out his two partners who had lost confidence in the loss-making enterprise. Moores quickly turned Littlewoods round and millions of working people began to spend a few pence each week in what was the only national gambling competition (at that time it was based on agents house-calling rather than by mail). Vernons followed in 1925 – making Liverpool the centre of an industry which employed thousands of women checking the weekly returns.Vernons closed around 1975.

The Paradox night club opened around 1992 & closed around May 2002 for refurbishment,but never re- opened again. The majority of the building was demmo'd around 2007 but the listed art decco tower remains today but in a bad state,locals are calling for the tower to be knocked down,calling it "a eyesore",plans are in the pipeline for a shopping complex to built there...

Splored with Zero81.
















cash office








Various rooms




























































As a night club





thank you...


----------



## themousepolice (Jun 3, 2011)

i am up for summer.


good post, thanks


----------



## Snips86x (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for this. Loving the images of the old clock


----------



## Ellis (Jun 11, 2011)

I wonder whats in the safes


----------



## BahrainPete (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice report & photos - I'm glad you put the original photo of the building on as it shows just how much has disappeared.


----------

